# Agitation Collars



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I hear two things about collars. The 2" collars spreads out the pressure but the smaller 1 1/4" collar creates stress hormones that helps with agitation.

I mostly use a harness but have used the smaller agitation collars.

What size agitation collar do you use? or do you use a harness?


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Mine were started with a 2-inch wide collar. Changed to harness when an article was shared on how the collar can affect breathing while working, made sense. I watch how different dogs react in 2-inch collars versus harness, the collars do seem to wear them out faster from lack of breath. My younger female is still in a harness and fursaver, Ccatti now just wears her pinch collar and fur saver.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

When I back tie I use a harness. For certain lessons when he was young I use a flat collar like for caring after the slip easier to make circles with a collar than a harness.
I got mine at Fleet Farm about 16yrs ago its just a leather cow collar I shortened it it was like 10 bucks or something


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

+1 on the Harness


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I went to an agitation harness years ago when a young dog I had kept bursting blood vessels in his eyes. The guys thought it was somehow from pressure from barking and straining against the 2" agitation collar when backtied. All I know is when I switched to agitation harness the problem went away.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

95% of my bite work is with a harness. 5% is with a 2" agitation collar. We had this discussion today for a young GSD on a 1"+ collar. All you heard was restricted breathing and the neck all hanging out. Makes more since that if you can breath, you and fight, and you can control the behaviors needed for protection work. No air and your fight is dead before you get started. :-$ But don't tell anyone because some still don't understand. 
<Lean into a field with a 1" rope around your neck and have a real conversation. You'll understand.>


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I started with a 2" agitation collar when my female was young in the very early stages of bite training. She was so driven that she would almost choke herself out when we back tied her. So I switched to a harness & never used an agitation collar on a dog again. I would run 2 lines for later work, with a long line on the harness & a handle less leash on the pinch collar for more control for outing etc.


----------



## Dillon bend (Aug 7, 2009)

I just use a fur saver that is plenty big. it sits back on their shoulders more and doesnt choke at all and I can still lead them around. Even with the wide collars it still seems to cut their wind off because its so stiff and when your pulling on them the top part cuts into their neck.


----------



## nathan cram (Jun 9, 2008)

for my rotty i use a 3in wide collar helps with his breathing
when i used a 2in collor on him he would have to much trouble breathing and the session were half as long as they should be


----------



## jeff govednik (Jul 31, 2009)

My drivier female i will use a harness, otherwise.. I use a 2 inch wide collar


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

TBH is prefer a harness, especially with a younger dog.

However, I do also use an agitation collar:

http://www.k9-shop.com/product_info.php?cPath=31_32&products_id=64

It's padded, stitched well, decent hardware and has an adjustable handle - does the job nicely!

P.S. I'm sure as sh*t I did not pay that much for it a few years ago..:-o


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

stress hormones ... cortisol... cant see a collar causing that, the action of a helper , enviroment would more likely cause stress than just a collar


----------



## Dan Brigham (Jul 23, 2009)

I have used both but prefer the 2" collar for youngsters. I have a 2" with a handle that I love for pups and young dogs, you can direct their attention to where you want it with the handle or the leash. Useful at clubs where there is a lot of distraction due to many people. Once the pup learns where their attention should be applied. I guess is this just a socialization visit or a protection session, the collar helps them distinguish
quickly. 

I had a dobe bitch that worked better in the harness and took forever to go with the 2" agitation collar. 

For more finished dogs, a fursaver works fine. That is why I really like the Herm Sprenger quality of fursavers, some of the cheaper brands are just junk.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

My dog is still young at 16 months, so I use a good quality harness, as not to restrict anything and no shortness of breath.

Once it gets older, calmer, with clearer understading on when and how to up it more and is not pulling like Iditarod dog, then 2 inch collar with a handle wil be used as well, switching back and forth with the harness.

Already bought one like this at USA Nationals from, Eurposport K9, they have nice equipment: http://www.totalk-9.com/index.php?p...&category_id=8&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> My dog is still young at 16 months, so I use a good quality harness, as not to restrict anything and no shortness of breath.
> 
> Once it gets older, calmer, with clearer understading on when and how to up it more and is not pulling like Iditarod dog, then 2 inch collar with a handle wil be used as well, switching back and forth with the harness.
> 
> Already bought one like this at USA Nationals from, Eurposport K9, they have nice equipment: http://www.totalk-9.com/index.php?p...&category_id=8&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3


 Now your learning!!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

For young dogs and back tie work with older dogs we use a harness. Doesn't interfere with breathing and keeps the dog free to move his neck, so it would seem less chance of injury there. With older dogs, unless on the back tie, it's just a fursaver, pinch, or both.




Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> Already bought one like this at USA Nationals from, Eurposport K9, they have nice equipment: http://www.totalk-9.com/index.php?p...&category_id=8&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3


Humm... not sure I like the idea of a snap buckle on an aggitation collar. Would have to see this one in person but I know the ones on regular nylon collars are prone to breaking and snapping open and I'd be leary of the same thing happening in protection. What a mess that could end up being.


----------

